# The Care and Feeding of Chaos Forsaken



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Forsaken seem to be a unit that is overlooked in the Chaos army book, and while I understand why people look to the other special choices before the Forsaken, I'm almost positive there's a way that the unit can be made to be extremely effective on the table.

Thematically, certainly, the Forsaken are undeniably cool. That alone is reason enough to have a unit of them in your collection, I think. The more I look at the unit itself, though, it seems like the unit fills a very similar role to Chaos Spawn in the army, but in a form that's got both Heavy Armour and the ability to have rank bonuses. Since they're a special choice, and Spawn are a rare, it also leaves that rare slot open for something like a warshrine, which can buff the abilities of the Forsaken unit.

Anyway, what're people's thoughts on Forsaken? Are they really as terrible as people make them out to be, and I'm just being a wishful thinker in thinking there's an effective way to use them? Or, are they a potentially valuable component of the army with a specialist role that seems to be overlooked?


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

If the choice was simply between spawn and forsaken, I'd go with forsaken every time. 6M is what really makes them useful, but it really isn't enough to make them a viable special choice. Knights, DOs, Chariots, and even Trolls are just so much more useful (though Trolls usually count as Core for me if Trogg has anything to say about it :biggrin: ). They also can't be marked, and aren't really survivable enough at T4 and heavy armor for their cost. 

Maybe I'd take them if I was absolutely certain to fight a zombie horde. Or if I had some odd infantry fetish. Or if I had a crazy, spawn-themed army... That would be perty sweet. 

As to their use... Well they make a decent flanking unit, but could be a great flanking unit if they weren't frenzied. Overall their cost just doesn't outweigh their value, unfortunately. Poor, neglected spawn-things. Nobody loves them.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Bah, I liked the idea of them - but they're missing several important factors - Skirmish, and Scout. 

Give them that, and I'd take them.

However, they don't, and consequently, the only reason to take them over MoK ADHW Chosen is M6, and their relative cheapness.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Bah, I liked the idea of them - but they're missing several important factors - Skirmish, and Scout...the only reason to take them over MoK ADHW Chosen is M6, and their relative cheapness.


Kind of agree. ADHW Chosen is in my book a waste, GW or bust! But thats another discussion...

The idea about them is cool, but indeed, since GW seem hell bent on keeping certain armies totally without skirmishers (hello O&G, WoC) this unit fails which is sad indeed


----------



## Fen-Dweller (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh damn... Skirmish and scouts... That would be the besttt.....


----------



## Tatsumaki (Oct 22, 2009)

Unfortunately, I think they have nothing on spawn. For starters, spawn are tougher and cheaper, and they're unbreakable. Oh and spawn aren't frenzied either (Not like spawn compulsory movement is any better!)

One time, I witnessed a spawn surviving 8 hits from distillation of molten silver, then run forwards and hold up an entire unit of dragon princes for 2 turns.

So I'll admit, the spawn really are lacking when it comes to raw killing-power, but they are a pain to get rid of and (ironically) easier to control.


----------



## Tha Tall One (Aug 16, 2008)

The only thing I can think off that are worse then Forsaken are Chaos Ogres. Does anyone use Chaos Ogres?


----------

